# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Question about RG6 Quad and wiring to Ftype connectors

## montiee

Starting to replace the old  antenna wiring in the house and bought some RG6 quad (clipsal) and some f-type crimp connectors. I notice the rg6 has structure is jacket->braid->shield->braid->shield->insulator->core. 
The plan is to pull back the braid  over the jacket but remove the shielding. Trouble is the shielding next to the insulator is a b#$^h to get off and I seem to do more damage to the foam insulator trying to remove it than it's worth so I was planning to leave it in place. Will there be any problems? I don't anticipate any but no harm in asking before plowing ahead. A quick response appreciated as I want to plow ahead in a couple house late at night since it's cool in the roof cavity by then  :Wink: .  
Cheers
M

----------


## Armers

Nope,  No issue... 
Just peel back everything except for the last shield... the connector should slide right on... 
But then again I compress about 100-150 connectors a week in my job you get into the swing of things.  :Biggrin:  
btw, make sure you use the correct crimping tools, using pliers just makes for a @@@@ connection, it'll do more damage then you trying to remove the inner shield. 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## montiee

> btw, make sure you use the correct crimping tools, using pliers just makes for a @@@@ connection, it'll do more damage then you trying to remove the inner shield. 
> Cheers
> Armers

  Thanks!. Yeh no problem there. I was never going to attempt to use a pair of pliers :lol:. Got myself a hex ratcheted crimping tool. I guess 0.255 hex is about what I should be crimping it too.

----------


## Armers

should be on tight enough that it doesn't come off, but not crush the core.  
I've not used crimpers in a while, i've moved to compression fittings.  
Cheers

----------


## montiee

Bah.. hex crimp tool dies are too small. Gonna have to go an exchange them.. Job delayed and no tv probably for two days. I'm Mr popular now. :lol:

----------


## Armers

get yourself a Coax Crimp tool, goes RG59 / RG6 and RG11 there about 30-40 dolla. To bad your not in melb, would have let you borrow mine for the weekend !  :Biggrin:  
Good luck buddy
Cheers
Armers

----------


## murray44

It doesn't hurt to throw a multimeter across the plug when you've finished (put it on ohms or continuity range) just to check thare are no stray bits of braid that have caused a short circuit. 
Do this test before you plug the other end into anyhting.

----------


## m6sports

Went to Bunnies this morning to look at some new RG6 Quad cable and found some crimpers for $20  
also is the Quad RG6 for 90cents a meter as good at bunnings as the expensive stuff

----------


## montiee

> Went to Bunnies this morning to look at some new RG6 Quad cable and found some crimpers for $20  
> also is the Quad RG6 for 90cents a meter as good at bunnings as the expensive stuff

  At 90c a meter it's close to what the price of the good stuff is anyway so why bother. Ring up a few electrical wholesalers and ask what they are doing rg6 quad for. When I do this I always end up laughing at Bunnings prices. They kind of come out double almost. 
The crimpers are also rubbish that they sell. At least your one has it for $20 while my Big B has it for $29. I opted for a pair from jaycar (Ratchet Crimping Tool for F-Type Connectors - Jaycar Electronics). $40 but has ratchet mechanism and changeable dies so that if I need to crimp anything else in the future I just by the die set. Still at $40 I'm sure jaycar is ripping me off. I can't believe some of the prices they are trying to charge of f-type crimp connectors. I mean seriously wtf is the deal charging $2 when each one costs 35c. I avoid jaycar like the plague these days unless I'm desparate (eg crimpers. ). 
One word of advice is hex crimpers come in all different sizes. Some only do the old f-type slimmer connectors. That's the type I bought first. Make sure you measure you intended connector diameter and match it up so the hex is close to it. They'll obviously do the few that come in the pack but it's when you need to source more that the trouble occurs if all you can get is the better bigger one piece connectors. 
I also learnt my lesson with the cabling. I opted for the budget stuff first a few years ago and ripped it out just recently since I installed a few more outlets around the house so I rewired with clipsal and the difference in the feel of the wire is amazing. The old is like overcooked spaghetti. The core was so soft on the old one it almost felt like someone just took some electrical wire and substituted it.

----------


## montiee

> It doesn't hurt to throw a multimeter across the plug when you've finished (put it on ohms or continuity range) just to check thare are no stray bits of braid that have caused a short circuit. 
> Do this test before you plug the other end into anyhting.

  What's the worst that could happen. Not picture right? No sure how feasible it will be for me to check them as I'm running it down walls from the roof cavity. Last thing I want is to run it for lenght, pull it out, test and then pull it back down. I think it'll be quicker to just troubleshoot should there be a problem. Unfortunately I don't have a continuity checker that allows me to leave half of it behind on the ground floor while I head up into the roof to the other end.

----------


## Armers

Don't worry about the multimeter, no need to do that as its just over the top... Just make sure all the braid is back, if you've got the right connectors for the cable the connecter should push the rest of the braid back for you.  
Good luck buddy!  :Biggrin: .  
Cheers
Armers

----------

